# farm town on **



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello.

i dont no if any one else is on farm town on face book!!
as im totally addicted!!!
the first thing i do is plow my fields!!!    

plz i hope im not the only saddo out there!!!

im level 30 now...wooohooo taken me ages!!!

but if your a fan you'll understand..


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jessfiveash!

No, you aren't the only one.  I happen to know there are quite a few of us here!  

I am on level 26, so you are ahead of me!

Sue


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I've not looked at farmtown..........yet...........is it really that addictive? Might have to stay clear if so cos i'm already addicted to Bejeweled Blitz


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Charter VIPs have a great thread for Farm town with lists hints & tips 
Why not join them 

~Dizzi~
PS: for more Charter Info click the link below
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=chartervip


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

ok i cant find it    There are lots of other things on ** but i cant find farmtown   i have gone into applications n still cant find it


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sallyanne have you tried searching farmtown on ** and se what comes up?

thanx dizzi will take a look  

oh and loving the new items on farm town got so excited when i saw them


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

you have to be invited to farmtown by someone who has had. I think they took it off general as they were getting overloaded.  Sally will send you an inviite.

I'm totally addicted, on level 31!

whoops just seen you already for it sallyanne. Sent you a neighbour request


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I love it!! I am only on level 12 but i am getting there


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a farm but havent got a clue what to do  
I send chickens to people


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sally i couldnt find it either and someone had to invite me

With farmtown and fairyland i really have no time for anything


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Lizzy, could you send me an Invite please


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm now on farmtown if anyone wants to add me! xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Tina i have sent you a invite


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Lizzy, how are you?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks again Lizzy  

I know what you mean about it being addictive, I only started yesterday and I'm on level 5!! I was on it most of last night    I don't really like going into the market though, there are too many people begging for work   I know you can work to get more coins, but it gets quite annoying


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

You are addicted  
Just ignore them at the market, i do


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've asked you to be my neighbour hun


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi 

I love Farm Town aswell!!  It is totally addictive - i'm only on level 8, but the first thing I do on ******** is plow my fields and plant seeds etc!!! lol - how sad am I?!

I love Bejewlled Blitz and am addicted to that also, the only annoying thing is that they clear the scores every week!

Nic xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, My name is Tina and I'm a Farm Town Addict      

How is everyone else doing on their farms?


----------

